# CRS Lost of Appetite??



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

I wonder why my CRS dont seem to be interested in food? Ive been feeding them with Shirakura square pellets for a few days now. Ive placed one whole pellet once a day. And during the fourth time, they ate only 30% of it. The leftover is sitting there for 3 days now. They seem to be moving around like normal anyway. 

Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You should remove the uneaten food after a few hours so it doesn't foul up your water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Try feeding every other day. 

And remove the pellot after 4 hours if they arent still eating it. You might be overfeeding.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I use the Shirakura in all 3 of My shrimp tanks and my crs dont seem to eat as much as my other shrimps, so I think thats normal... I rarely have to take out uneaten food in My cherry/tigers/fire red or My Oebt/blue pearl, but my crs tank I always take out uneaten food the next day.. They seem to like to pick around the tank more and eat a bit when they want... 
I also notice my cherry tiger fire red tank all the shrimps will swarm the food and stand on each other etc... My crs seem to have attitude and like to fight and dont like to share a piece of food lol


----------

